# Compound Angles for Box Sides



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello fellow LJ's. My daughter in law asked me to build her a trapzoidal "cube" to keep our 10 month old grand daughter's small toys in. I am looking for suggestions on Side Angles (Slope from horizontal) and table saw blade angle and corresponding Miter angle. The box is limited to 18×18 x 18 at the top. Tips on technique are most welcome. Thanks. Bruce S. AKA Florida Wood Rat.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, a square angle is 90 degrees. To make thing come out even all angles will need to total 90.

For example the standard miter is 45 degrees. Add both miters and you get 90 degrees.

If you make one 30 degrees the other must be 60 degrees.

That will work as long you are making a four sided box and opposite corners have the same angles.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Gary,

Thanks for the response…. I should have made my question clearer. I know that a 'square' box has 4 corners of 90 degrees. That's fine as long of the sides of my box are vertical. The box she has asked for has tillted sides on all four sides, and the base is narrower than the top. Basically, it will be an 18 inch square at the top, 14 inch square at the base and be 18 inches tall. My goal is to miter the corners so that no end grain of the plywood shows. I will keep working on it.. Just dont want to produce a lot of scrap. Thanks again


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That would be a compound miter cut.

Your blade would be set to 45 degrees and your miter gauge should be set at about 84 degrees.
83.66 degrees is the actual number so I just rounded it up.

Make a very small example to make sure that your angles are correct.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Gary… btw, I have enjoyed looking at your projects.


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

Try this site.

http://www.betterwoodworking.com/compound_miter.htm


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Ampeater, I like that chart! I printed it out & it's going in my shop file. I was going to sugest drawing up the plan is Sketch Up and use the protractor to figure the angles, but your way is simpler.

--------------------- K.I.S.S.----------------


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

See if this free download will help you? It is not used just for crown molding.
http://www.perfectcuts.com/index.asp
God bless


----------

